# New York photos



## editor (Aug 6, 2009)

I've just posted up some pics from last year's trip to New York. It's a ridiculously photogenic city!



























http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/new-york-street-photos.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/new-york-street-photos-2.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2009)

editor said:


> I've just posted up some pics from last year's trip to New York. It's a ridiculously photogenic city!




So is London


----------



## abe11825 (Aug 6, 2009)

they look like postcards and paintings... well done! I like them


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 6, 2009)

And I'm there again in September


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 1, 2009)

I like them a lot. Thanks for sharing them.


----------

